# Beretta M9A1 vs S&W M&P9



## arthury (May 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know of any tech articles comparing these 2 side-arms in terms of reliability, durability and accuracy? 

I am reading that there are some occasional feeding and extractor issues with the M&P9 but S&W is fixing them promptly. Are these issues still popping up in the 2011 lots?

BTW, I am in the market for a new 9mm semi-auto.
--
Art


----------



## arthury (May 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if the show-stopping slider-lockup at around 20K rounds still exists in the current Beretta 92 family?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, you posted the same exact post in the S&W forum, as well as the Beretta Forum.I answered you on the other post...

As for this new question - EVERY gun has a maintenance schedule. IF you bypass it, some spring somewhere will break.

On the Beretta 92 series - ya change the recoil spring every 5K (I just changed mine at 3K - it was significantly shorter). The trigger spring gets changed at 5k as well.
'
And, they say you should replace the locking block every 20k. I plan to do mine at 15k.

Do that, and you will be fine


----------



## Redleg (May 13, 2011)

Shipwreck is exactly right. The M&P also doubtless has a similar maintenance schedule. The M&P9 and the M9A1/92FS are both great firearms. As far as I know, S&W has worked the kinks out of the M&P. The M9A1 has no kinks and never did.


----------

